# Is anyone good at Hens & chicks sempervivum varieties?



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

The first picture is I think one of the common varieties the sold it came from a friend.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

This one is a variety my daughter bought me last year I'm going to attach the tag next


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

If possible, I would like to find out the variety of the first one.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I love them but have never been able to keep them. They disappear.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

One problem with identifying sempervivums is that there's something like 40 - 50 varieties and _those_ have been getting successfully cross-bred with each other so readily enough that there are now probably hundreds of hybrid varieties being sold on the market.

Another problem with identifying them is that with each variety or its hybrid, a plant may look different from the way it's supposed to look depending on how much direct sunlight it gets and what the seasonal temperatures are like. So for example a variety that is a deep, rich scarlet or purple when it gets maximum exposure to full sun in the south may end up being light green with red or purple tips if it's growing in an area that is always in partial to full shade in the north. Those kinds of disparities in location and growing conditions often make it difficult to identify the varieties.

In any case, the following link has several pages with pictures of sempervivum varieties and hybrids from A - Z so perhaps you may be able to identify your first plant pictured above from their list.


http://www.smgsucculents.com/sempervivum


----------

